# How do you find your life in London?



## dannyidle (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm just curious to ask, and of course the answers will be different. If you would like to share some of your experiences, please do write something here, and I'll really appreciate it and it will surely give me some idea before i really go to London. Looking forward to your response! Best Wishes to all of you!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I do love London, its my home, but time to move on for me now, the taxation is getting beyond a joke, petrol prices are MADNESS £1.10 A LITRE. for middleclass people it is hard at the moment prices are going up all the time. If you are very wealthy then of course this city is the best in the world the same as new york, hong kong e.t.c theres alot to do in London and theres aload of history and some great sites. but your wallet will get a battering, there are no 'tourist prices' its like that all over so be warned. but apart from that its a great city.


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 12, 2008)

I used to live in London and it has positives and negatives (like any place!)

Positives....

Loads and loads going on, tube/bus can get you everywhere you dont need a car, wages are higher than the rest of the UK

Negatives....

Everyday you wake up and see the colour grey (seriously!!) grey sky/buildings/pavement... it can get depressing, it can be a very lonely city at times, you have to watch your back/wallet/purse/bag most of the time, it's VERY VERY expensive! You will prob only afford to live in a bad area unless you're very rich or very lucky! Bad areas are BAD. Your friends live all over the place and it can be very difficult to get accross London to see them, the noise, the amount of people, the pollution, the tubes (!!).... I could go on for ages!!! 

As you see this is biased as I lived in London for two years and moved! I would never go back. BUT I know lots of people who LOVE it! So don't take my word for it, I think everyone should live in London once in their life!


----------



## dannyidle (Mar 8, 2008)

*Moving make me feel something refresh and have something to do!*




monkeybum said:


> I used to live in London and it has positives and negatives (like any place!)
> 
> Positives....
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience in London! Yes I've also heard the living is very expensive in London! However, I would like to try living there for 2 years and make it part of my life experience. I'm not used to staying in one place forever, so I will make use of my resources to move to different places every two years within the recent 6 years. Life is always boring, and when the time you leave one place, then different new things will make you feel something fresh and have something to do. Big house, luxury lifestyle ... these are definitely not my dream, because it's so boring to me... Moving plan makes me work hard for that and appreciated whatever I experienced and whoever I met! Of course, I treat myself well wherever I am, and always eat well to keep healthy, so that I'll really enjoy my life and have energy!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm exactly the same i like to move about as well as i get bored quite easily, when you are here for 2 years im sure you will love it, just have enough money or get a well paid job so you can enjoy it comfortably.

Ive been here 19 and im sick of it, so thats why im moving to dubai! something new, why not?


----------



## dannyidle (Mar 8, 2008)

*You can also try living in the Philippines^_^*



marc said:


> I'm exactly the same i like to move about as well as i get bored quite easily, when you are here for 2 years im sure you will love it, just have enough money or get a well paid job so you can enjoy it comfortably.
> 
> Ive been here 19 and im sick of it, so thats why im moving to dubai! something new, why not?


I suggest you try to live in the Philippines for 2 years.

Actually, I've been staying in the Philippines for almost 2 years, that's why I am planning to move. It's a very nice place to enjoy the smile and the sun here in the Philippines. And for you to enjoy a luxury life, for sure you don't need to spend much...... I learned how to smile in this country and of course through my efforts and luck, I found my real estate career here. 

Boracay, I believe you already heard about it, you may have a vacation there once you have time. Of course I will not recommend Manila, because the traffic is terrible! Try Cebu City, it's safe and you can go to the beaches and scuba diving anytime! 

Dubai is too hot! The weather in the Philippines is really nice for you to experience the warmth of sunshine and the hospitality of people! Philippines is my first country out of China, and I can say, it's really worthy! Believe it or not, I met a lot of British people here, and they all had one reason to share: I came here for the SMILE! 
I also agree with it! 

Just don't mind about the pollution when you arrive, and later you will find out more beautiful things!


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 12, 2008)

dannyidle said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience in London! Yes I've also heard the living is very expensive in London! However, I would like to try living there for 2 years and make it part of my life experience. I'm not used to staying in one place forever, so I will make use of my resources to move to different places every two years within the recent 6 years. Life is always boring, and when the time you leave one place, then different new things will make you feel something fresh and have something to do. Big house, luxury lifestyle ... these are definitely not my dream, because it's so boring to me... Moving plan makes me work hard for that and appreciated whatever I experienced and whoever I met! Of course, I treat myself well wherever I am, and always eat well to keep healthy, so that I'll really enjoy my life and have energy!


Good luck!! There are lovely buildings, loads of shops, restaurants, theatres, you can people watch all day long! I'm sure you will love it for such a short time period... just expect to be broke!!! lol!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> I'm exactly the same i like to move about as well as i get bored quite easily, when you are here for 2 years im sure you will love it, just have enough money or get a well paid job so you can enjoy it comfortably.
> 
> Ive been here 19 and im sick of it, so thats why im moving to dubai! something new, why not?



But it's not as if you had a choice of where to live for most of that!!


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 12, 2008)

*London's great - from a distance!*

I lived in London for 11 years, as a student and then when I started working. It's brilliant for its variety and extent in entertainments and I LOVE going back. BUT, after having my first child I was pleased to leave London. Public transport's filthy, there's police hanging around most schools as a safety precaution AND the prices have gone through the roof! Not ideal for raising a family...

greetings

Julia


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Personally i think the only good bit about London apart from a few tourist attractions , is seeing the sign that says " You are now leaving London" 

Its noisy cramped busy dull dismal overpriced , dangerous , i hate it , god knows why people want to live there


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Personally i think the only good bit about London apart from a few tourist attractions , is seeing the sign that says " You are now leaving London"
> 
> Its noisy cramped busy dull dismal overpriced , dangerous , i hate it , god knows why people want to live there



But thats what you say about the UK in general


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> But thats what you say about the UK in general


hmmmmm true lol but no i do like Devon , Cornwall and a few places but Londons a definate NO for living ..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Big Pete said:


> Personally i think the only good bit about London apart from a few tourist attractions , is seeing the sign that says " You are now leaving London"
> 
> Its noisy cramped busy dull dismal overpriced , dangerous , i hate it , god knows why people want to live there


Do you ever have anything positive to say? Not all of Kent could be described as a garden either. 

I have to ask, as you come on here, a forum for expats which you do not appear to be, bemoaning the state of the UK. If you hate it so much, why don't you leave?

-


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> Do you ever have anything positive to say? Not all of Kent could be described as a garden either.
> 
> I have to ask, as you come on here, a forum for expats which you do not appear to be, bemoaning the state of the UK. If you hate it so much, why don't you leave?
> 
> -


I am leaving , already got the place in Mallorca last year ,so will be flipping between the 2 from next month onwards , and when the Uk home is sold then i will be over there for good ..

And if the Uk is so good why dont you sell up and come back  Buy my place do us all a favour ..


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> I am leaving , already got the place in Mallorca last year ,so will be flipping between the 2 from next month onwards , and when the Uk home is sold then i will be over there for good ..
> 
> And if the Uk is so good why dont you sell up and come back  Buy my place do us all a favour ..


oh forgot to add. Kent is stil better than a lot of areas ..


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah get out of London NOW - we are all moving from that bloody place.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

marc said:


> yeah get out of London NOW - we are all moving from that bloody place.


Its interesting you say that as the last few enquiries on my Uk house have all been from London looking to cash in and get the hell out of there !!
And who can blame them


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah its just no good anymore, so expensive and the government are turning it to ****.

I couldnt wait to leave.


----------



## Sati (Apr 23, 2008)

dannyidle, do you fit in there in the Philippines speaking English?


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

We moved to the UK from NZ about a year ago.

We did this with 3 kids and have just had our 4th 5 days ago.

Before we left we had the dilemma of where do we go.

We said anywhere but London. So we winged it here to the UK with no jobs. I am a civil engineer and NZ engineers are well regarded, there was a reasonable demand, so I was not too worried.

So we deicded we would go where work would take me.

We stayed a month in Kent to start.

Hello...we ended up London.

Was advised by someone to live in Ealing. Which is West London.

So we ended up in West Ealing. Post code W13.

What we realise is that despite saying anywhere but London, we were infact saying, please let it be London. We were put off by the bad hype about London from colleagues and friends.

We have been here a year now and just absolutely love it. And we used to live rurally in New Zealand. Go figure. 

I think I have a better work life balance here and my family have a better standard of living.

Why were we given such poor feedback about London?

My theory is this. Some lived in central london which is very built up. Definitely harder to do if you hate concrete and have kids in tow. But in saying that there are some large green areas and good open spaces.

Most New Zealanders are here to take.

By this I mean, work, earn money and spend this travelling in other countries, using the UK as a platform. This is poor as it takes from the economy here generally and puts it in other countries.

Also they only hang out with kiwis and maybe ozzies. They never get to meet the brits, which to my surprise are just great. They are as open as any kiwi, if you give them the chance. So kiwis go home less rich intheir experience as they only tend to exist in the UK and head home after conquering Europe.

I could not think of anything better than living in London. For cultural diversity and urban culture.

There is so much history here in London, which is really made up of villages that over the centuries have grown and melded.

London use to be occupied by the Romans, I went to a pub that Charles Dickens went to... the list goes on.

I don't think I could live anywhere else.

Whatever you do when you come over. Don't mix with your countrymen. Mix with the brits and you will have a great experience. Join a club or do volunteer work if need be.

We found a church, which is something we never use to do back home.

Really it comes down to if you want country living or city. I would say it is easier to come to London then move out if required. London is not cheap but there will be far more job opportunities in general.

Let me know if you have more specific questions. I have lots I could share on how to settle in if you are remotely interested. There are a few things to know with how the system works here.

Whatever you do make sure you have at least 3000pounds, which will cover you for about 3 months.

This will help cover rental a month in advance and also in addition 6weeks equivalent of rent in advance as a bond.

Cheery

L

PS: To counter other earlier arguments. 

Safety - London is a safe as any major city if not more safe. You just have to be sensible and keep out of some areas, like anywhere. My wife is happy to walk home from the shops at night in our suburb.


Kids - My children ages 5 days, 5 years, 10 years and 12 years just love their life here. Which could be very unique to West Ealing which is a very leafy green area.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmmmm New Zealand must of been bad ..


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

NZ is not bad. But just like the rest of the world parts are not safe.

And it is nice but so is alot of the world.

It just so happens the UK is working well for us at the moment.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Good , pleased to hear it ..
Why havent you brought a house up there yet ?


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

I wish we could. But to buy even a 2 bedroom victorian terraced house in West Ealing where we have settled in so well will set you back 350k. My earnings ranges from 45k to 50k depending on overtime. And my wife does not work as she cares for our 4 children.

So really the chances of buying is Zilch!!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

AustinWong said:


> I wish we could. But to buy even a 2 bedroom victorian terraced house in West Ealing where we have settled in so well will set you back 350k. My earnings ranges from 45k to 50k depending on overtime. And my wife does not work as she cares for our 4 children.
> 
> So really the chances of buying is Zilch!!


You earn all that and still cant buy , and you reckon Londons good 

Rent money is money down the loo you know that dont you ? Surely you would be better buying a place just outside and commute in ?

Just an idea


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

*Responding to Austin Wong*

Greetings. I was glad to see that someone else can live in/near London with children! I have one (age 12; will be 13 by the time we move) and I am looking forward to moving to Surrey (Cobham). I can't afford West London (too bad!) but I am sure that I will be able to find something in Cobham. I too am "put off" as you said politely by the neg hype, but I am sure that people would and do say the same thing about Philadelphia (my home city) and Washington DC (my capital - once the "murder capital of the US" ooh) and let's not even mention the great city to the north - New York. How is your oldest getting along? Did s/he make friends easily? I am pleased that I have this opportunity and I think that my boy will love his new school and communty. Thank you, Austin Wong and everyone else who responded to my posts with facts and good energy, even if the post had bad news . Stay positive. PJ


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

My children are ages 12, 10, 5 and 1 week (yes a British born bubba).

The three older ones are school aged and have all made friends. The older two had a slightly rocky start because of their NZ accents and being new, with bullying. But you get that at any school.

We have Colombian friends whos kids have been here about a year as well who suffered the same issues. But has all settled. I encourage that you try and get your kids to sort out problems themselves through with parental coaching. Getting involved nly if need be.

So they are pretty happy now despite original gripes about leaving New Zealand and friends. They all have found best friends.

As for not living in more central.

Not sure the line of business you are in, but moving further out means less job opportunities. Then you have to factor in travel time and travel costs. 

I feel for us I much rather pay more to live and spend the extra 1 or 2 hours a day with the kids.

Just my thoughts.

Let me know if there is any information I can provide to help your transition to the UK.

Living costs, setting up accounts etc.


Regards.


L


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

Hi Big Pete,

As for living further out.

We unfortunately have all the kids settled at school now with friends. My wife has her friends in the community also. So this option is not ideal.

I also work about 50hrs a week.

Extra transport time would be dreadful on top of a long week.

At the moment I can get to work in 15 to 20mins and home within 30mins in peak time.

Mind you I have a 50cc scooter.

In addition if I move further out transport costs rises porportonally. Oddly enough making it not worthwhile moving out. Albeit maybe we could at a push buy a place.

As for the earnings of 45 to 50k. Bear in mind earnings over I think 30k gets taxation of 40%, suddenly things look less glamorous.

Any more thoughts?

L


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

AustinWong, unfortunately in Big Pete you are coming accross someone who sees little good in the UK. 

Having lived in the UK all my life I had very mixed feelings about London. Love the architecture and the history, but I'm afraid the people seemed very unfriendly and the whole busy London life thing was not to my liking.

Thats not to mention how expensive the place is!!

I have lived in a city most of my life btw, so its not that I dont like city life.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*That is nonsense.*



Big Pete said:


> You earn all that and still cant buy , and you reckon Londons good
> 
> Rent money is money down the loo you know that dont you ? Surely you would be better buying a place just outside and commute in ?
> 
> Just an idea


If you go into negative equity then buying may also be money going down the loo. Since nowadays it is unlikely most people will stay in one home all their lives it is really just beyond your control what would be better in the long term. Right now if you need a house what seems fullish is to buy.

Buying far from where you work my probe as expensive (have you seen those train ticket prices from the burbs? Add up the car costs because nothing is walking distance and the apparent savings you made go up in smoke) and it is certainly less environmentally friendly. 

Our car costs in the suburbs were around £300 a month (it should be more now with the price of petrol, if anybody don't believe this sit down and do the maths: insurance, petrol, maintenance, it all adds up pretty quickly ), add the cost of 2 season tickets to commute to London (that is where the good jobs actually are) and you are talking about around £10000/year for the privilege to live in a place where there is nothing to do. Thanks but no thanks.


Now I live 10 minutes (walking) from my place of work. I am not stressed unlike when I used to live in the cultural wastelands that are the Surrey suburbs and I am spoiled for choice when it comes to shopping, entertainment and culture. Oh yeas, and we are saving a cool £6000/year since a yearly transport ticket costs £880 and we got rid of the car.

Crime? Please! I have lived in other 3 different countries in 3 different continents and visited many others in numerous occasions (not as a tourist but in medium term stints), London is immensely safer, but tabloid media need to hype up the bad news and many people unthinkingly fall for that.

Yes there are problems, no place is perfect, but the pluses are so overwhelming that is a no brainer for me.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*It is great,*



dannyidle said:


> I'm just curious to ask, and of course the answers will be different. If you would like to share some of your experiences, please do write something here, and I'll really appreciate it and it will surely give me some idea before i really go to London. Looking forward to your response! Best Wishes to all of you!


This weekend there is a festival of African culture in Trafalgar Square, the Taste of Spain festival in Regent Street and a long weekend series of shows in the Tate Gallery. All this is free. As are the parks and most museums (most native Londoners can't locate Tate Britain or even the National Gallery or the British Museum).

Buy a £12/month pass with a chain of cinemas and you can watch as many movies as you want.

Prefer DVDs? rent them on your library (where you can get books as well of course) for a nominal fee.

Like classical music? The PROMS start in July, you can get in to listen to world clas performers for a fiver.

If you like your food there are eateries with cuisines from all around the world and for all pockets. If you try to eat only around Trafalgar Square, well, of course it is going to be expensive, but a real Londoner does not do that of course, instead one heads a bit out of the main attraction areas (the Isle of Dogs instead of Canary Wharf, Blackheath instead of Greenwich, etc.) and you get value for money.

This is in the cheap side of things, you can of course pay £35 for a good seat at the theatre or £200 for a performance in the Royal Opera House, but nobody is obliging you to do so and there are many quality options for similar activities (there are Opera companies in London that will charge you £15 or £20 with perfectly proficient professional singers).

Yes, London is expensive, no question about it, housing is expensive and you get much smaller properties that you would get elsewhere for the same money, public services are sometimes stretched (but we don't have power cuts like in Barcelona, or water rationing like in the Mexico City, the worst it has got recently is to stop people watering their gardens, the pain) but they mostly work, and many people believe it is not adequate to raise children, which frankly is ludicrous. 

The point is that you can find things that are economical or even free and they are always a tube ride away only, and that the city functions, but naturally there are hiccups.

As for crime, there are certainly tough areas, but more often than not violence is gang related, so unless you are a member of a gang the probability of you suffering random violence is pretty damn small (which is vouched by police and government statistics, but right wing tabloid media will never be swayed by a triffle such a bunch of facts).

London is for the cosmopolitan, open minded person that needs to feed with the excitement of a vibrant, dynamic city. Some people can handle it, some people can't (the same thing can be said about the countryside, I hated it with all my might, I could not handle it! So horses for courses) Many people love London, warts and all, because you get compensated for getting to know it better.


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

Ditto *jlms*, what you are saying is exactly my sentiment. I have also lived in 3 countries now and can say as whole London is safer to live in than Auckland.


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Do you ever have anything positive to say? Not all of Kent could be described as a garden either.
> 
> I have to ask, as you come on here, a forum for expats which you do not appear to be, bemoaning the state of the UK. If you hate it so much, why don't you leave?
> 
> -


Hear Hear. You go, Moderator.


----------



## bingo (Jun 5, 2008)

*relocating*

Austin Wong - Very happy to hear your positive comments. I am from the US and my gf and I are trying determine if we would like to move over to London or stay in the US (well - move to NYC). There is a ton of negativity from many boards.

I have EU dual citizenship and she is going back to school in the fall.

my question revolves around bank accounts and renting a flat (if I am coming without a job)???

Any feedback from anyone who has gone through this would be great.

I have cash to open the account but it seems like the rules are very stringent......


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

bingo said:


> Austin Wong - Very happy to hear your positive comments. I am from the US and my gf and I are trying determine if we would like to move over to London or stay in the US (well - move to NYC). There is a ton of negativity from many boards.
> 
> I have EU dual citizenship and she is going back to school in the fall.
> 
> ...


Hi Bingo and welcome to the forum.

Up until two years ago, there used to be basic bank accounts and I remember my foreign students being able to open them. It might have changed since I left and as you say Banks have become very stringent recently.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## BankGrad (Jun 5, 2008)

What do you think is the best bank for expats?. So far, I'm hearing HSBC due to their Passport service. 

On my end, I've been in London for three months and haven't found it too difficult to adjust, disregarding things like opening accounts, utilities, etc...
Even the rain hasn't been as bad as I was expecting. Love the history, the energy and the fact that you have so many options re things to do!


----------



## hw27 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Just fine*

I've been here for almost 8 years and I love it. I think it's like any city - some days you wake up and it feels claustrophobic, gritty and mean. Other days you notice everything you love about it and it feels great. 

I would say that with salaries being what they are in London, the cost of living doesn't feel too bad if you're careful. I shop in our local markets, I don't go out to eat too often, and I partake in the hundreds of free activities that are always available in a good city. I live in the East end, which some people might call a "bad area". I call it lively, colourful, diverse and green - I am so close to Victoria Park, Mile End Park, the canal system... it's heavenly. My council is Tower Hamlets, so the area encompasses some of the richest and poorest parts of London and I think maybe that makes them work extra hard - we've got good services, reasonable council tax, lots of good free entertainment, and did I mention the gorgeous parks?

I think just like NYC, London is all about it's neighbourhoods - friends from the West End wouldn't dream of moving to my neck of the woods, and I can't wait to get back here when visiting them. Same with the North-South debate. 

London is eccentric - I have friends from all over the world, every kind of food is available, and as the UK is not terribly big, it's not too hard to get out to the country, the mountains or the seaside at the weekend.

The only downside for me is that I miss my family and friends from home, all the time.


----------



## Riccia (Jul 7, 2009)

dannyidle said:


> I suggest you try to live in the Philippines for 2 years.
> 
> Actually, I've been staying in the Philippines for almost 2 years, that's why I am planning to move. It's a very nice place to enjoy the smile and the sun here in the Philippines. And for you to enjoy a luxury life, for sure you don't need to spend much...... I learned how to smile in this country and of course through my efforts and luck, I found my real estate career here.
> 
> ...


:ranger:
:clap2:it sounds interesting


----------



## Kazza04 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Hi Austin Wong*



AustinWong said:


> We moved to the UK from NZ about a year ago.
> 
> We did this with 3 kids and have just had our 4th 5 days ago.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for taking the time to provide feedback. I have a couple of questions for you regarding your relocation experience. 1) How did the move impact on your children and how do you find the education system? 2) What visa/sponsorship did you have to be able to gain employment or do you have English ancestory? We are looking at relocating to the UK in 2010.
I look forward to reading your reply.
Cheers,
Kazza04


----------

